# Suche Monitor für World of Warcraft



## Sf-y (29. August 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einen neuen Hauptmonitor für das Spiel World of Warcraft.

CPU: Intel Core i7-8700k @ 6x 5.00GHz
MB: MSI Z370 SLI Plus
GPU: GeForce GTX 1080TI OC Super Jetstream 11GB
RAM: 16GB G.Skill AEGIS
Screen: 2x ASUS VG248QE

Ich würde gerne die beiden ASUS Monitore an die Wand schrauben und mit einem größeren Monitor die Landschaft genießen (auch Raids bzw. Progress).

Was ist mir wichtig:
1. mindestens 144hz
2. Reaktionszeit 1ms

Er sollte auf jeden Fall größer als 27“ sein. Auch gerne Curved.  Schön wäre 21:9 und Preislich bis 600€...

Ich habe gelesen das LG gut sein soll, aber habe damit noch keine Erfahrung...

Ich hoffe ihr habt gute Vorschläge und könnt einen guten Monitor weiter empfehlen.

Danke


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (29. August 2020)

Da wäre tatsächlich ein LG eine Option und zwar der LG UltraGear 34GL750-B ab &euro;' '379,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland. Der wäre nämlich auch GSync compatible.

Da du bisher aber auch ohne variable Synchronisierung ausgekommen bist, wäre natürlich auch ein iiyama G-Master GB3461WQSU-B1 Red Eagle ab &euro;' '443,81 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland eine Option, um auch bei der Auflösung einen ordentlichen Schritt nach vorne zu machen ^^


----------



## NuVirus (29. August 2020)

ich würde nen 31-32" WQHD 144Hz Monitor nehmen, weißt du ob wow 21:9 sinnvoll nutzen kann - mir persönlich wäre größeres Bild gerade in der Höhe wichtiger.
Hab nen 27" WQHD und eigl als Alltags Monitor gekauften 4k 31,5" Monitor und für mich ist das ne sehr gute Größe in 16:9 Format ist gut Blickfeld füllend etc.
Wenn es nicht 144Hz sein müssen kannst auch nen 60 vll 75Hz 4k 31,5" Monitor nehmen mit dem Budget


----------



## Sf-y (30. August 2020)

Den LG hatte ich mir tatsächlich auch schon angeguckt... der iiyama sagt mir so nichts... 

Aber so richtig überzeugen mich die beiden noch nicht.. 4K ist für mich keine Option...


----------



## NuVirus (30. August 2020)

ok dann musst du überlegen 21:9 und einen recht niedrigen Bildschirm dafür viel Breite oder 31,5" und 16:9 mit WQHD - nach meinen Erfahrungen mit meinem 4k Monitor sollte 16:9 in der Größe sinnvoller sein hat man einfach mehr von gerade i Wow.


----------



## Sf-y (30. August 2020)

Und da empfiehlt sich welcher?  Ich bin jetzt auf einen aktuellen Artikel zu Monitoren bei PCGH gestoßen, aber ich bin trotzdem echt überfragt... 

Ziel ist es, den passenden Einklang zwischen den WoW-Effekt, guter Reaktionszeit und einer Verbesserung zu meinen aktuellen Monitoren zu finden. 

Einige Videos die ich mir angeguckt habe zum Thema 21:9 zeigt klare Vorteile in der Breite, jedoch sind die Argumente mit der Höhe sinnvoll und stellen mich natürlich vor der Herausforderung ob nicht 16:9 doch sinnvoller wäre. 

So nen Monitor möchte man ja schon paar Jahre behalten. Ich frag mich bloß, ob nen 27&#8220; zu den 24&#8220;er die ich habe eine optische Verbesserung darstellen.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (30. August 2020)

Ob 21:9 oder 16:9 ist Geschmackssache. So oder so würde ich bei 1440p bleiben. Aber schau dir die 32er und 34er doch mal im Handel an.


----------



## NuVirus (30. August 2020)

also 31,5" ist schon sehr groß, deutlich mehr als 24 auf 27" aber mir gefällt 31,5" deutlich besser würde ich persönlich bevorzugen eigl 4k aber WQHD sollte auch nen guter Kompromiss sein was Performance angeht.


----------



## Sf-y (30. August 2020)

Wie schaut's mit dem aus? Sinnvoll?

AOC CU34G2X/BK ab &euro;'*'497,76 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
oder:
ASUS ROG Strix XG32VQR ab &euro;' '449,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

dieser wurde nach zahlreichem Suchen auch als Preis/Leistungsoption angezeigt:
LG 32GK850G-B ab &euro;' '492,39 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## NuVirus (31. August 2020)

hängt auch davon ab was du langfristig für ne Grafikkarte willst, der teurere 31" hat G-Sync also only Nvidia der andere Freesync und kann wahrscheinlich auch gut mit Nvidia laufen da kam ja der Support - muss man dann testen ob es gut klappt oder es Probleme gibt.

Besser rein technisch wäre G-Sync da es laut Geizhals Angabe von 1Hz aktiv ist und im Wow Raid selbst mit nem 8700k ja im Raid mal gerne die CPU limtiert und die Framerate im Boss Fight sehr niedrig sein kann, unter 40 keine Seltenheit würde ich sagen.


----------



## Sf-y (4. September 2020)

So, nochmal ein Monitor der etwas drüber liegt, aber mir vorgeschlagen wurden... jemand damit Erfahrung? Ist mein System dafür passend?

Acer Predator X34P ab &euro;' '749,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------

